
The Most (And Least) Lucrative College Majors, In 1 Graph - jamesjyu
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/09/09/219372252/the-most-and-least-lucrative-college-majors-in-1-graph
======
lutusp
Wow, what a surprise -- another career graph that puts psychology dead last. A
quote from the article: "Michael Gardner just graduated from City College in
New York with a degree in psychology. He applied for more than 100 jobs, had
trouble getting interviews and worked at Home Depot to make ends meet. "Every
single day while I was at work, I'm thinking, 'I just hope I really don't get
stuck.' " Gardner just got a job earning $36,000 a year as a case worker — and
he feels lucky to have it."

A word to the wise -- choose a career that has value, that offers a skill
people actually want.

By the way -- Mathematics & Computer Science is near the top of the list.

